
VMware – Backups with CBT incorrect changed sectors - BiohaZd
http://www.running-system.com/attention-new-cbt-bug-in-vsphere-esxi-6-0/
======
BiohaZd
Backups with Changed Block Tracking can return incorrect changed sectors in
ESXi 6.0 (2136854)

[http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?langua...](http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2136854)

